#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Standard Measurement for Piping and Electrical Works

## colynchan

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum and I'm glad that I found it.
Just some basic question, where can I get the information on the standard measurements for piping and electrical works.
I would like to know the types of unit rates and the built-up to this rates.


Thanks in advance.See More: Standard Measurement for Piping and Electrical Works

----------

